# Lots of Ferrets needing homes



## Yorkie82 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone

South Cheshire Ferret Rescue has a new website!!!! 

There are lots of ferrets which need loving homes

Please see the website for details of some of the ferrets which are available.

FERRET RESCUE COVERING CHESHIRE

They are currently over run with strays, unwanted and neglected ferrets and unfortunately will soon have to start turning needy ferrets away due to being so full 

If you think you can offer any of these gorgeous ferrets a home please get in touch

Thank you


----------

